# Any major companies use DTG?



## Arithian (Dec 27, 2007)

I was looking at this Old Navy shirt I have and it looks like it may have been made using DTG. There is no texture whatsoever. So this led me to think, does Old Navy and/or other major brand names out there use DTG? Or is this just sewn into the garment when they are making the shirts?


----------



## mk162 (Sep 24, 2007)

Lots of major companies use it...Champ Sports, Patagonia, and many others. Old Navy might be. A lot of times with mass production like that it's either waterbased ink or it's roll printed and then sewn.


----------



## skegrie431 (Oct 31, 2007)

My swedish T-jet reseller told me that some company i the US recently bought over 20 t-jet blazer pro. So there must be some big company´s that uses DTG.


----------



## csquared (Sep 8, 2006)

Abercrombie and Fitch have a DTG printer at the test facilities in Ohio


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

skegrie431 said:


> My swedish T-jet reseller told me that some company i the US recently bought over 20 t-jet blazer pro. So there must be some big company´s that uses DTG.


I wonder which company this was, and how they could justify it. Perhaps If each Blazer pro was at a different location, but I cant see why a compnay would buy 20 Blazer pro's and have it in one place.


----------



## tpope (Oct 3, 2007)

zhenjie said:


> I cant see why a compnay would buy 20 Blazer pro's and have it in one place.


DTG envy...


----------



## printerguy (Dec 26, 2006)

zhenjie said:


> I wonder which company this was, and how they could justify it. Perhaps If each Blazer pro was at a different location, but I cant see why a compnay would buy 20 Blazer pro's and have it in one place.



The more printers you have the more volume you can produce.


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

printerguy said:


> The more printers you have the more volume you can produce.


Obviously. But if they had production that could justify 20 Blazer pros wouldn't it be more cost effective to go Kornit?


----------



## Printzilla (Mar 22, 2007)

The kornit is not that fast. You could buy 6 to 1. That would give you at least 3x the production. The ink cost is the real issue, that sways it big time for the Kornit.


----------



## Mistewoods (Jul 7, 2007)

Printzilla said:


> The kornit is not that fast. You could buy 6 to 1. That would give you at least 3x the production. The ink cost is the real issue, that sways it big time for the Kornit.


Is the Kornit ink less $$ per liter?

Or it gets better coverage?

Or both?


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

Mistewoods said:


> Is the Kornit ink less $$ per liter?
> 
> Or it gets better coverage?
> 
> Or both?


Both. Spoke to a Kornit rep today in my local area and they said ink prices were ~USD $150 litre compared to $300 for Dupoint inks (doing rough USD conversion here). I think it lays down less ink as well so you get cost savings in both departments.


----------



## adawg2252 (Dec 12, 2007)

zhenjie said:


> Both. Spoke to a Kornit rep today in my local area and they said ink prices were ~USD $150 litre compared to $300 for Dupoint inks (doing rough USD conversion here). I think it lays down less ink as well so you get cost savings in both departments.


I heard somewhere that Kornit inks were $1,000 a litre. I don't know how true it is, but the $150.00 is definitly less than the $300 I pay for the FastInk, which is apparently just a relabeled DuPont.

But having multiple Blazers would yield a lot of production and also you could have multiple machines running different jobs at a time. So instead of the one Kornit printing one job you could have multiple smaller machines running multiple jobs. 

At least that's what I figure you'd do...


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

perhaps my rep was talking about bottles. I just assumed it was a litre bottle  But they did assure me the ink cost were considerably less then Dupoint inks.

Blazers would have higher production, possibly. Factor in manual pre-treatment vs automatic on the Kornit, high ink prices vs lower ink prices, they must have another reason other then production to chose the Blazer over the Kornit. Or perhaps they just didn't know about the other machines available? US Screens are pretty good in their marketing and sales department.


----------



## skegrie431 (Oct 31, 2007)

I´ve tried to get my reseller to tell me who it was that bought the 20 Blazers but he just won´t say. It would be interesting to know what type of business they have!


----------



## Peta (Jan 25, 2007)

skegrie431 said:


> I´ve tried to get my reseller to tell me who it was that bought the 20 Blazers but he just won´t say. It would be interesting to know what type of business they have!


Hi!

It was 30 Blazer PRO, not 20  And they all run 24/7 in a company that sell shirts and other stuff thru customer shops like Spreadshirt and Cafépress.

The name of the company is not official yet, but it´s located in America 

Another major company that run DTG is Cafepress, I´m not sure but I think they have around 18-20 Kornit printers.


//Peter, uniprint.se


----------



## csquared (Sep 8, 2006)

honestly I am not that convinced that a Kornit is any better than a blazer pro with an auto treat pro. For the price and speed. this is taking in consideration the printhead cost and not the ink cost as I have been told different prices that are not even close (I would like to know exactly how much a liter cost of Kornit ink and pretreatment)


----------



## rndubow (Feb 18, 2007)

I have owned a Kornit 931 for 2 years now and am currently running the water based ink. the cost is $160.00 per liter of ink. When I average out my costs per print, keeping in mind that I produce about 70% colored garments to 30% white, last year it cost me just about $1.00 per shirt to print. I can not tell you how many of those were left front chest compared to full front or back, but it wasn't that many. When I was running the solvent based ink, the cost was much higher because the pre-spray was much more expensive and the ink didn't cover as well. From what I am being told, the new 931DS cost is actually a little less because of the 4 heads of white ink compared to my 2 heads.


----------



## printerguy (Dec 26, 2006)

The concept being promoted by US Screen is a multi-machine production shop. This may well be the future trend as one person can run several machines. For the price of one of one of the lower priced Kornit models you could buy 3 Blazer Pro printers and an AutoTreat machine and have money left over. That would give you some very impressive production numbers. As to ink costs, US Screen is now selling FastInk in 5 liter bottles which brings the list price of the ink down to around $225 per liter.


----------

